# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Kuriozitete te ndryshme.

## AlbaneZ

*Kuriozitete per vendin tone.*

-Tirana ndodhet në të njëjtin paralel me Napolin, Madritin dhe Stambollin dhe në të njëjtin meridian me Budapestin dhe Krakovin.

- Ekzistojnë kater hipoteza për prejardhjen e emrit Tiranë... 
A- Tiranë mendohet se vjen nga fjala Theranda, e përmendur në burimet e lashta greke dhe latine, që vendasit e quanin Të ranat, meqë fusha ishte formuar si rezultat i materialeve të ngurta që sillnin ujrat nga malet përreth. 
B- Tirana vjen nga Tirkan. Tirkan kaqenë një kështjellë në shpat të malit të Dajtit. Akoma ekzistojnë rrënojat e kësaj kështjelle të lashtë që daton fillimindatonne fillimin e shekullit te pare paralindjes se Krishtit, e cila mendohet tekete qene keshtjella qe historianibizantin Prokop (shek. VI), e quankeshtjella e Tirkanit 
C- Tiranë vjen nga Teheran, kryeqytet i Iranit, në kujtim të një fitoreje të korrur nga Sulejman Pasha, (themeluesi i qytetit) në krye të ushtrisë turke gjatë fushatës në Persi. 
D- Një gojëdhënë tiranase thotë se emrin e qytetit Sulejman Pasha e mori nga një plakë që takoi në vendin ku do të ngrinte qytetin. Pyetjes së Sulejman Pashës se çfarë po bënte, plaka iu përgjegj: Po tir an! (an d.m.th. mëndafsh) 

-Lagjja e parë e Tiranës ishte: ''Lagjia e Bamit'' 

-Xhamia në qendër të Tiranës, e quajtur Xhamia e Ethem Beut, filloi të ndërtohej më 1789 nga Molla beu i ardhur prej Petrelës dhe u përfundua më 1821 nga i biri, Haxhi Ethem Beu, stërnipi i Sulejman Pashës. Për të punuan mjeshtërit më të mirë të Shqipërisë. 

-Kulla e Sahatit prane xhamise Et'hem Beut ne Tirane u fillua nga Haxhi Ethem Beu rreth vitit 1821-1822 dhe u përfundua me ndihmat e familjeve të pasura të Tiranës. 
Montimi i sahatit u bë nga familja Tufina. Më 1928 u ble në Gjermani nga shteti shqiptar një Sahat modern dhe kulla u ngrit në lartësinë 35 m. Gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore Sahati u dëmtua, por u rivu në punë në korrik të vitit 1946. 

-Tirana u shpall kryeqytet i përkohshem më 8 shkurt 1920 nga Kongresi i Lushnjës dhe përfundimisht e mori këtë status më 31 dhjetor 1925.

-Romani i parë shqiptar është Marcja Ndoc Nikajt I botuar në vitin 1899. 

-Shqipëria është i vetmi vënd në Europë ku Aviacioni u zhvillua më parë se transporti Hekurudhor.

-Piktura më e hershme e Gadishullit Ballkanik është ajo e Lepencës në rrethin e Vlorës (Shqipëri). Kjo tregon lashtësinë e popullit shqiptar. 

- Për nga rezervat e kromit, Shqipëria radhitet ndër vendet e para në Botë.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Sipas renditjes dhe kualifikimit të listës, vendin e parë me IQ më të larët me 230 pikë, e zuri 36-vjeçari, matematikani Terence Tao, i cili ishte i aftë që në moshën 2-vjeçare të zgjidhte probleme dhe ekuacione matematikore. Mori doktoraturën në Universitetin e Princeton kur ishte 20-vjeç dhe u bë profesori më i ri në histori, në universitetin UCLA në moshën 24-vjeçare.

Në vendin e dytë, ndodhet 30-vjeçari Christopher Hira, me IQ 225 pikë. Ndërmjet arritjeve të tij, përfshihet dhe fakti se filloi të punonte për NASA-ën, kur ishte 16-vjeç. Morri pjesë në hulumtimet e NASA-s për banimin e Marsit, si dhe mori doktoraturën e tij në Universitetin e Princeton në moshën 22-vjeçare.

I treti në listë radhitet dhe në grupin e 200-ës, vjen 50-vjeçari astrofizikani Kim Yong-Oungk, me IQ 210. Ai ka rezultatin më të lartë të zgjuarsisë në botë. Që në moshën dy vjeçare fliste katër gjuhë të huaja dhe u ftua nga NASA tl studionte në SHBA që në moshën 8-vjeçare.

Ndërsa listën, e plotësojnë djali i keq Rick Rosner me IQ 192, ish kampioni i botës në shah, Garry Kasparov me IQ 190, miliarderi dhe bashkëthemeluesi i Microsoft Paul Allen me IQ 170, shahistja Judith Polgar me IQ 170, matematikani i shumëvlerësuar, i cili martë në biografinë e tij disa dhjetëra çmime Sir Andrew Will me IQ 170 dhe artisiti i famshëm James Woods me IQ 180, i cili para se të apasiononohej me kinemanë, studionte algjebër në Universitetin UCLA dhe MIT.

I fundit në dhjetëshen e më të zgjuarve të botës, radhitet astrofizikani Stifen Hawking me IQ 160.

Një njeri, kalon në rangun e më të zgjuarve të botës, nëse IQ-ja e tij arrin të kalojë nivelin e 140 pikëve të cilën e arrijnë vetëm 0,5% e popullsisë së gjithë globit. 50% e njerëzve në të gjithë botën arrin nga 90 deri 110, ndërsa 2,5% e popullsisë arrin mençurinë me IQ që kalon 130

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Floket dhe njeriu*
Zakonisht nje njeri ka ne koke rreth 100.000 qime floku.Tek flokekuqte kjo shifer arrin ne 90.000,te bjondet ne 140.000 dhe tek brunet dicka ne mes te ketyre dy shifrave.Mesatarisht,cdo dite bien nga 50 deri ne 100 fije floku.

*Gjuhet e botes*
Ne shoqerine e sotme njerezore fliten 2796 gjuhe te ndryshme.Ato ndahen ne 11 grupe kryesore dhe 50 grupe "gjuhesh te vogla".Njerezit qe flasin keto gjuhe perdorin rreth 8000 dialekte

*Lotet e krokodilit*
Prej kohesh njerezit kishin vene re se krokodilet,pasi hanin gjahun e kapur ne ujin e detit fillonin e lotonin.Kjo dukuri te linte pershtypjen se kjo kafshe qante prene e ngrene.Prandaj dhe lindi shprehja "lotet e krokodilit" qe personifikon hipokrizine e njerezve te ligj. E verteta eshte se krokodilit nuk i vjen keq per kafshen e ngrene,por eshte gjendra e kripes ajo qe prodhon lotet. Dhe pikerisht pasi krokodili ka kollofitur kafshen se bashku me ujin e kripur,fillon veprimin e saj gjendra e kripes qe ndalon sasine e tepert te kripes,e cila del jashte ne formen e pikave te loteve.

----------


## AlbaneZ

1. Me shume se 90% e semundjeve jane shkaktuar apo komplikuar nga stresi. Shume semundje te tilla si depresioni, presioni i larte i gjakut, probleme te zemres, shpesh shkaktohen nga nje stres i forte.

2. E hena eshte dita e javes, ne te cilen rreziku i infarktit kardiak eshte me i larte. Nje studim, i cili zgjati 10 vjet ka treguar se me shume se 20% e vdekjeve nga ataku ne zemer ndodh te henen. Hulumtuesit besojne se shkaku eshte nje perzierje ne mes te relaksimit dhe argetimit gjate fundjaves me stresin kur ata rikthehen per te punuar.

3. Nje djegie e lehte, si ajo qe merrni ne plazh, mund te demtoje enet e gjakut shume seriozisht. Dhe koha e rikuperimit mund te zgjase 4 deri ne 15 muaj. 69.

4. Cdo centimeter e lekures eshte e banuar nga rreth 12.6 milion baktere. Shumica e tyre jane te pademshme apo per te na ndihmuar per te qene ne forme.

5. Cdo qenie njerezore "ndryshon" lekuren nje here ne cdo 27 muaj. Lekura mbron organet tona te brendshme, dhe eshte thelbesore qe gjithmone mbetet e gjalle dhe e forte, duke u rigjeneruar nje here ne muaj apo me shume.

6. Cdo minute ne trupin tone vdesin njeqind milion qeliza. Pothuajse asgje nese mendojme se perbehet nga 10-50 trilion qeliza.

7. Qelizat e kuqe te gjakut prodhohen nga palca e eshtrave te kuq, por ne melci prodhohen nga fetusi dhe merzi.

8. Trupi yne ka mjaft hekur, aq sa per te prodhuar nje gozhde rreth 8 cm.

9. Lloji me i zakonshem i gjakut eshte grupi "0", me i rralle eshte A-H. Ky i fundit u zbulua kohet e fundit ne nje familje te Bombeit dhe si i tille eshte quajtur edhe Fenotipi i Bombeit. Gjendet ne vetem 100 njerez ne mbare boten.

10. Ngjyra e kuqe tipike e buzeve vjen nga perqendrimi i larte i kapilareve te vegjel qe jane te pasura me oksigjen. Kjo shpjegon pse buzet jane te zbehta dhe te dobeta kur eshte ftohte; ngjyra e buzeve tona behet blu

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Piramida më e madhe në botë gjendet në Bosnje, e kanë ndërtuar nga ilirët* 

Një dokumentar i transmetuar nga televizioni History Channel, ka demonstruar pamje nga piramida e Visoko në Bosnje, piramidë që ka dy të veçanta. Së pari është më e larta dhe më e madhja në botë por edhe më e lashtë, madje edhe se piramidat e Egjiptit.

Së dyti, sepse kjo piramidë është ndërtuar nga ilirët dhe baza materiale e përdorur ka qenë beton , duke demonstruar se 12350 vjet më parë, kur edhe është ndërtuar kjo piramidë, civilizimi ilir, të cilit i përkasim ne shqiptarët, ka qenë dukshëm në avancë nga qytetërimet e tjera.

Dr. Osmonogic, arkeologjist boshnjak, pohon këtë fakt në dokumentar si dhe vlerëson se nëqoftëse kjo piramidë do të zbulohej tërësisht, (sepse ajo është mbuluar me dhe ku rriten barishte, atëherë historia botërore do të ndryshonte sepse Ilirët dhe kultura e tyre ka qene kaq e zhvilluar saçe ai beton i piramidave ka 12350 vjet dhe është ndërtuar nga qytetërimi Ilir qe kuptohet qartësisht se ka qenë shumë më i avancuar se ç’jemi ne sot.

Kjo teori qe arkeologjisti Osmonogic paraqet padyshim na bën të ndjehemi krenarë për prejardhjen tonë. Nga ana tjetër, kjo teori hap një perde të errësirës së kohës duke u renditur kështu edhe si fakt se perse kombet e tjera e kanë dashur gjithmonë Shqipërinë e copëtuar.

----------


## flaviobejko

kjo e fundit shume interesante

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Ja lajmet më kurioze te degjuara gjate vitit 2012* 

20 janar

Pas 5 vjetësh, një çift britanik i zbulon më në fund të afërmve dhe miqve, gjininë e të birit. Vogëlushi, për të shmangur stereotipet, ishte veshur si vajza e si djalë në mënyrë alternative.

15 mars

Tre humbje të njëkohsishme mes “VIP”-ave në botën e kafshëve: ngordhin Yoda (qeni më i shëmtuar në botë); Meow (macja prej 18 kilogramësh), por edhe Nefertiti (merimanga që kishte qëndruar 100 ditë mbi ISS).

15 mars

Nuk bëjnë seks? Krimbat janë më të prirur për alkool. Ky ishte rezultati i një eksperimenti të Universitetit të Kalifornisë.

29 prill

Një restorant i Ferminjanos bëhet “off-limits” për të gjithë politikanët, që akuzohen për të këqijat e një vendi

2 maj 

Një 12-vjeçare braziliane shet flokët e saj të ngjatë për të pasur mundësinë të blejë një shtëpi për familjen e saj.

3 maj

Një version i “Britmës” së Edvard Munch u shit nga ‘Sotheby's’ në New York për 119,92 milionë dollarë, duke u bërë vepra e artit më e kushtueshme e shitur në ankand.

7 maj

Vaniteti i dinosaurve shërbeu për nxehjen e planetit. Sipas një kërkimi, kafshët gjigante prodhuan një sasi aq të madhe gazi, sa që u bënë faktor kyç në ngritjen e temperaturave.

24 maj

Çështje e shpërthyer në familjen Klinton, për një foto të postuar në Twitter, që e sheh ish-presidentin amerikan mes dy yjeve të pornos.

30 maj

Çmendet në internet video e Laverne Everett, gjyshes e cila feston 80-vjetorin, duke u hedhur me parashutë. Mirëpo, papritmas rrëshqiti nga veshja e sigurisë, duke shpëtuar për mrekulli.

11 qershor

VIP-at adhurojnë të shpërndajnë telashet e tyre në Twitter. Nga goditja në kokë me nxirjen e syrit të Lady Gagas deri te shiringat e PINK, pa harruar edhe Shakirën e kafshuar nga një luan deti.

16 qershor

Akrobati amerikan Nik Wallenda realizon kapërcimin e “Kaskadës së Niagarës”, duke ecur mbi një tel prej 550 metrash, në një lartësi prej 45 m.

20 qershor

Lazanjë rekord në një restorant të Krakovës, për përfaqësuesen italiane të futbollit që po luante në Evropian: peshonte 4.8 ton, u skuq për 10 orë dhe u nda në 10.000 copa.

3 korrik

Një çift gjermanësh urdhëron arragosta në restorant në “Costa Smeralda” për 500 euro, por pastaj i hedh të lirë në det.

17 korrik

Barack Obama, i cili po shikonte një ndeshje në “Verizon Center” të Washingtonit, nderon kamerat e pranishme, duke puthur të shoqen Michelle. Ndërkaq, përpara një dyqani akulloresh në Chicago u vendos edhe një pllakatë, për të kuptuar puthjen e çiftit.

19 korrik

Gjenden 4 reçipeta të vitit ‘400, që i ngjajnë shumë atyre të sotmeve. Ishin në kështjellën e Lengberg në Tirolin lindor.

25 korrik

Një fëmijë anglez 11-vjeçar ikën nga shtëpia në Manchester dhe pa dokumente e bileta, arrin të shmangë kontrollet e të ngjitet në një avion në drejtim të Romës.

4 gusht

Fotografon njollat e Diellit, por rastësisht kap një avion civil që qëndron në fotosferën diellore. Kështu në Castellana Grotte “shenjëstrohet” përqindja 1 në 380 mijë se mund të ndodhte diçka e tillë.

Gusht

*Të shumtë kuriozitetet e regjistruara në Olimpiadën “Londër 2012”. Që nga Mbretëresha që gjatë hapjes interpreton si “Bond Girl” deri te Hope Solo apo Ryan Lochte, të cilët sigurojnë se në fshatin olimpik bëhej shumë seks i rastësishëm.

*Për t’u kujtuar edhe xhudistja Wojdan Shaherkani, gruaja e parë saudite që mori pjesë në Lojërat Olimpike dhe skermistja koreano-jugore Shin A-Lam, e cila qan për më shumë se një orë në pedant, duke bllokuar finalen.

20 gusht

Familja Melis nga Sardenja hyn në rekordet “Guinness” si më jetëgjata në botë: 9 vëllezër për 818 vjet në total. Por në Brazil është edhe familja Scaramussa: 12 vëllezër që të gjithë bashkë mbërrijnë në 969 vjet.

21 gusht

Vjen letra higjienike falas, por me reklamë. Ideja e suksesshme i takon 2 sipërmarrësve nga Michigani.

28 gusht

Larry, maçoku i “Downing Street”, kap miun e tij të parë. Për ta lajmëruar këtë ka dalë në mënyrë publike deri edhe një zëdhënës i kryeministrit britanik Cameron.

12 tetor

Bën xhiron e botës fotoja e një syri gjigant të gjendur në plazhin e Floridas. Me shumë mundësi i takonte një peshku të përmasave të mëdha.

27 tetor

Plot 70% e ushqimeve tona skadojnë dhe janë të mbushur me gjëra shtesë. Rekordi qëndron në një karamele: 14 gjëra shtesë, nga 25 përbërës në total.

12 nëntor

Mund të mos jetë me stil të lartë si ”'iPad” apo novator si Surface, por nga India vjen tableti me kosto të ulët: quhet Aakash (qiell i kaltër), me një ekran 7 polësh dhe me kosto 32 euro.

18 nëntor

Zbulim shokues nga “European Cockpit Association” që ka marrë në pyetje 6 mijë pilotë evropianë: 1 në 3 vetë rrëfejnë se ishin përgjumur kur gjendeshin në komandë.

23 nëntor

Dy të moshuar refuzojnë për t’u larguar nga shtëpia e tyre në Wenling në Kinë, ndërkohë që përreth banesës i ndërtojnë një autostradë.

24 nëntor

Me më shumë se 803 milionë klikime, “Gangnam style” bëhet video më e shikuar në historinë e Youtube.

28 nëntor

Çmenden emrat e fëmijëve të lidhur me internetin dhe rrjetet shoqërore. Në Amerikë ka lindur Hashtag, por në Egjipt është edhe vogëlushja Facebook, apo edhe Like në Izrael. Pa harruar edhe Apple e Mac.

5 dhjetor

Vdesin brenda pak orëve dy zonja për “Guinness”: më e vjetra dhe më e gjata e botës. Bëhej fjalë për amerikanen Besse Cooper, 116 vjeç dhe kinezen Yao Defen, e gjatë 2,36 metra.

12 dhjetor

“Me gëzim u bashkohem juve”: ky është mesazhi i parë historik i lëshuar nga Papa, i cili zbarkon më në fund në Twitter, me llogarinë @Pontifex

----------


## Darius

> Me më shumë se 803 milionë klikime, “Gangnam style” bëhet video më e shikuar në historinë e Youtube.


Ne fakt video zyrtare ka me shume se 1 miliard shikime http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0

Njerezit jane te cuditshem dhe shkojne te gjithe me rrymen. Se ca ka kjo kenge per t'u pare e shikuar kaq shume se kuptoj.

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Ne fakt video zyrtare ka me shume se 1 miliard shikime http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0
> 
> Njerezit jane te cuditshem dhe shkojne te gjithe me rrymen. Se ca ka kjo kenge per t'u pare e shikuar kaq shume se kuptoj.


Ne festen e fundvitit qe zhvilluam me stafin e punes,vune njehere gamgam style.Aty kam pare lajthitje njerezish,e jo vetem te rinj por edhe me moshe deri 40 vjeç  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gon!

> *Piramida më e madhe në botë gjendet në Bosnje, e kanë ndërtuar nga ilirët* 
> 
> Një dokumentar i transmetuar nga televizioni History Channel, ka demonstruar pamje nga piramida e Visoko në Bosnje, piramidë që ka dy të veçanta. Së pari është më e larta dhe më e madhja në botë por edhe më e lashtë, madje edhe se piramidat e Egjiptit.
> 
> Së dyti, sepse kjo piramidë është ndërtuar nga ilirët dhe baza materiale e përdorur ka qenë beton , duke demonstruar se 12350 vjet më parë, kur edhe është ndërtuar kjo piramidë, civilizimi ilir, të cilit i përkasim ne shqiptarët, ka qenë dukshëm në avancë nga qytetërimet e tjera.
> 
> Dr. Osmonogic, arkeologjist boshnjak, pohon këtë fakt në dokumentar si dhe vlerëson se nëqoftëse kjo piramidë do të zbulohej tërësisht, (sepse ajo është mbuluar me dhe ku rriten barishte, atëherë historia botërore do të ndryshonte sepse Ilirët dhe kultura e tyre ka qene kaq e zhvilluar saçe ai beton i piramidave ka 12350 vjet dhe është ndërtuar nga qytetërimi Ilir qe kuptohet qartësisht se ka qenë shumë më i avancuar se ç’jemi ne sot.
> 
> Kjo teori qe arkeologjisti Osmonogic paraqet padyshim na bën të ndjehemi krenarë për prejardhjen tonë. Nga ana tjetër, kjo teori hap një perde të errësirës së kohës duke u renditur kështu edhe si fakt se perse kombet e tjera e kanë dashur gjithmonë Shqipërinë e copëtuar.


Populli boshnjak njihet si pasardhes i njerit nga fiset Ilirie!

----------


## Serioze

Në “Samsung” kanë krijuar llampën 36 vjet të qëndrueshme

Ndërrimi i llampave elektrike së shpejti do të mbetet çështje e së kaluarës, sepse “Samsung” ka prezantuar një llampë të re, të kursyeshme, e cila do të qëndrojë 36 vjet.

Ekspertët e kësaj kompanie e kanë promovuar llampën LED e cila mund të jetë e qëndrueshme deri në 40 mijë orë, që është 40 herë më shumë se llampat e rëndomta.

E vetmja e metë e kësaj llampe deri më tash mund të jetë çmimi i saj, sepse një këso llampe aktualisht shitet mbi 60 euro.

----------


## Serioze

Zbulimet e Leonardo da Vinçi  

Italiani Leonardo da Vinçi (1452-1519) njihet si ndër zbuluesit më të mdhenjë. Ai zbuloj shumë makina dhe mjete të cilat nuk janë ndërtuar gjatë kohës kur ai ishte ende gjallë.

- Ventillimin,
- Busollën,
- Aeroplanin,
- Helikopterin,
- Instrumente mekanike muzikore
-Armën shumë tytëshe
- Skenën rrutulluese
- Orën me zile,
- Teshat zhytëse
- Gazë maskën
- Parashutën
- Turbinën me ujë
- Orën
- Vinçin
- Tankun
- Syzet
- Makinën me avullë
-Teleskopin

----------


## Serioze

Kuriozitet matematikor
Duke shumzuar numrin 37 me 3,6,9,12,15,18,21,24,27

3 x 37 = 111
6 x 37 = 222
9 x 37 = 333
12 x 37 =444
15 x 37 = 555
18 x 37 = 666
21 x 37 = 777
24 x 37 = 888
27 x 37 = 999

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Shkencëtarët britanikë zgjidhin enigmën: pula apo veza?*


Kush ka ardhur e para, pula apo veza? Kjo është enigma që prej shekujsh ka munduar njerëzit për të dhënë një përgjigje të saktë e përfundimtare. Kësaj pyetjeje një grup shkencëtarësh anglezë duket se i kanë dhënë zgjidhje, transmeton Starti njoftimin.
Ata kanë hulumtuar mbi proceset që çojnë në kristalizimin e karbonat kalciumit dhe formimin e lëvozhgës së vezës. Kolin Friman dhe kolegët e tij të Universitetit të Warwick dhe Sheffield kanë zbuluar se proteina ovocledidina17 (OC-17) e pranishme në vezoret e pulës, është përgjegjëse për përpunimin e karbonat kalciumit në kristalecalciti, substancë që përbën pjesën më të fortë të lëvozhgës. Shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar gjithashtu se në mungesë të kësaj proteine, lëvozhga nuk ngurtësohet dhe për këtë arsye nuk mund të strehojë një zog. Pra, sipas shkencëtarëve, pula, ose më mirë proteina OC-17, është krijuar përpara vezës.

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Disa Kuriozitete nga Shkenca*

Shpejtesia e drites eshte 186,000 milje/seconde. Drites i duhen 8min e 17 sec per te udhetuar nga dielli ne siperfaqen e Tokes.Ne tetor te vitit 1999 lindi personi i 6 bilionte.10% e gjithe njerzve te lindur gjate koherave, jane gjalle ne keto momente.Toka rrotullohet me nje shpejtesi 1000 milje per ore dhe udheton permes hapesires me shpejtesi 67000 milje per ore.Cdo vit, Token e trondisin mbi nje milion termete.Kokra me e madhe e bresherit qe ka rrene ndonjehere ka qene mbi 1 kg dhe ky bresher rra ne Bangladesh ne 1986.Cdo vit rrufete vrasin 1000 njerez.Ne Tetor te vitit 1999 nje ajzberg (iceberg) me madhesine e Londres lundroi i lire ne Anktartik.Te gjitha atomet e hidrogjenit ne trupat tane u krijuan rreth 12 bilion vjet me pare, gjate Big Bang-ut.Toka, Hena dhe Dielli jane 4.56 bilion vjet.Merimangat e zeza, femra, hane burrat e tyre pas ciftezimit.Nje te milionten, e te miliontes, miliontes, miliontes, se miliontes se sekondes pas Big Bang, Universi kishte madhesine e nje dardhe.Struktura e DNA-se u determinua (?) fillimisht nga Watson dhe Crick ne 1953.Ne 1997 shkencetaret krijuan kromozomin e pare sintetik njerzor.Termometri u krijua nga Galileo ne 1607.Lupa zmadhuese, u krijua nga anglezi Roger Bacon, ne 1250.Alfred Nobel shpiku dinamitin ne 1866.Cmimi i pare Nobel ne fizike u fitua nga Wilhelm Rontgen, ne 1895, pasi ai shpiku rrezet X.Pema me e larte ka qene nje eukalips australian, i cili ne vitin 1872 ishte 435 kembe.Ne 1967, Kristian Barnard beri transplantimin e pare te zemres - pacienti i tij jetoi vetem 18 dite.Majmunet mund te kuptojne rreth 300 shenja te ndryshme.Virusi Ebola vret 4 nga 5 njerzit e infektuar.Gjirafat flene vetem 20 minuta ne 24 ore. Ato nuk shtrihen asnjehere.Kripa perdoret akoma si lek rreth nomadeve te Ethiopise. Ne nje periudhe ushtaret Romake jane paguar me gripe dhe nga kjo vjen dhe fjala rroge (salt - salary = anglisht, salarium - latinisht). Gjithashtu kur u krijuan monedhat, ne to ishte shtypur nje shenje e cila tregonte se sa kripe mund te nderrohej me to. Shenja quhej "hallmark" duke ditur se ne greqisht "hal" qendron per kripe.Ideja qe molekulat kane forme tre-dimensionale ka qene e Luis Pasteur, i cili ne 1844 e mbrojti kete ide duke u mbeshtetur ne faktin se solucione te perbera nga dy perberje kimike me perberes te njejte nuk mund te thyejne rrezen e drites ne drejtime te kunderta.Greket e Lashte, kane pas ujitur arkat me vere te quajtura ne ate kohe "kratere". Ata besonin se alkooli safi, mund te perdorej vetem nga barbaret.Jo shume larg nga Flagstaff, ne Arizone, ndodhet nje krater 1.2 km i gjere dhe 200 m i thelle. Ai eshte krijuar gati 50000 vjet me pare, kur nje meteor goditi Token. Duke supozuar se shpejtesia me te cilen meteori udhetonte ishte rreth 17.5 km per sekonde.

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Ja 5 forcat speciale më të mira në botë* 



5. Kopassus (Komandot Special), janë forca elitë të ushtrisë indoneziane. Reparti është themeluar në vitin 1952 dhe përbëhet nga pesë regjimente. Bëjnë pjesë në forcat më të mira ushtarake në botë, pasi kanë arritur të kenë operacione të suksesshme në konfliktin me Guinenë e Re në 1958, luftën me Malajzinë në 1963. Kanë arritur të shmangin një grusht shteti dhe kanë eliminuar disa baza terroriste. Operacioni më i mirë është ai i vitit 1981, ku gjatë rrëmbimit të një avioni nga terroristët islamik, pas uljes së avionit ekzekutuan gjithë pengmarrësit pa asnjë viktimë në radhët e civilëve.



4. Sayeret Matkal, (Njësia e Përgjithshme e Zbulimit) është reparti më i mirë ushtarak i Izraelit. Motoja e tyre është; “Kush guxon fiton”. Reparti është themeluar në 1957 dhe është i specializuar në lirim pengjesh dhe spiunazh në zonat e armikut. Reparti përbehet nga njerëzit më të specializuar dhe ka bërë mjaft operacione në vende të tjera. Deri në vitin 1976 njësia mbahej sekrete. Në këtë vit ata do të bëheshin të njohur gjatë një operacioni në Uganda, ku u morën peng 200 pasagjerë, mes tyre 100 hebrenj. Fal ndërhyrjes së njësiti ushtarak u bë i mundur lirimi, por jo pa humbje, 4 pasagjerë u vranë. Një javë më parë ishte vrarë dhe komandanti i njësitit ushtarak izraeli.

3. Kaibiles janë forcat speciale të ushtrisë së Guatemalës. Motoja e tyre është: “Nëse unë eci para, më ndiq, nëse qëndroj, më nxit, nëse tërhiqem më vrit”. Reparti është themeluar në vitin 1970 dhe janë forcat speciale më të mira në botë për luftën në xhungël. Emri i repartit vjen nga një personazh historik që është vrarë nga spanjollët gjatë viteve 1500. Kaibiles janë të njohur për stërvitjen e tyre të ashpër. Vetëm 10 veta në vit pranohen në këtë repart pas shumë stërvitjesh. Ata janë mësuar të flenë vetëm 3 orë në 24 orë dhe të janë çdo gjë të gjallë për të mbijetuar.

2. Alpha Group janë reparti special më i mirë i ushtrisë ruse. Është një nga repartet e pakta speciale që i mbijetoi rënies së Bashkimit Sovjetik. Pjesë e këtij reparti janë njerëzit më të zgjedhur fizikisht në Rusinë prej 300 milionë banorësh. Shumë pak dihet për stërvitjen dhe veprimtarinë e kësaj force. Ata varen direkt nga Ministria e Brendshme dhe marrin urdhra nga drejtuesit më të lartë të vendit. Reparti i krijuar në vitin 1974 me urdhër të shefit të KGB. Përzgjedhja e njerëzve bëhet mbi kushte të forta fizike, por edhe psikologjike. Veç shkollës perëndimore të stërvitjes, Alpha kanë dhe stilin e tyre. Ata janë mësuar të vënë misioni mbi çdo gjë tjetër dhe të sakrifikojnë edhe kolegun, ndërsa modeli perëndimor i forcave speciale është mbrojtja e shokut. Motoja e tyre e pashpallur duket se është: “Ne nuk negociojmë”. Në disa media, edhe pse në mënyrë jo të dokumentuar, është folur për teknika paranormale në stërvitjen dhe zgjedhjen e këtyre forcave. Ndërsa ekspertë thonë se njerëzit që zgjidhen, stërviten që t’i kenë më të zhvilluara se njerëzit normal shqisën e dëgjimit apo nuhatjes. Gjithsesi këto mbeten ende të paverifikuara. Ata kanë qenë aktiv dhe të suksesshëm gjatë luftës së Çeçenisë, ndërsa kanë marrë pjesë në operacionin më të dështuar të çlirimit të pengjeve në Beslan në vitin 2004. Pas ndërhyrjes së tyre në shkollën ku ndodheshin pengjet, u vranë 385 fëmijë, përfshi pengmarrësit dhe u plagosën 700 të tjerë.

1. U.S. Navy SEAL janë forcat speciale të ushtrisë amerikane. Nëse më parë kishte dyshime për supremacinë e SHBA në forcat speciale, vrasja e terroristit më të kërkuar në botë, Osama bin Laden konfirmoi përgatitjen e këtyre trupave. Reparti është themeluar në vitin 1961. Në të bëjnë pjesë forcat më të përgatitura të marinë, ushtrisë tokësore dhe asaj ajrore të SHBA. Është një nga repartet me njerëzit më të stërvitur, të aftë të përballojë situata të rrezikshme në tokë, ajër dhe në ujë.

Shumë prej teknikave të stërvitjes së tyre mbahen sekret nga drejtuesit e njësive. Pranimi i rekrutëve bëhet vetëm nga repartet e tjera. Për të kaluar provën duhen 24 javë stërvitje. Ndërsa më pas janë dhe 28 javë të tjera për tu certifikuar si pjesëtarë më të denjë i radhëve të kompanisë. Ata janë forcat më të sprovuara në beteja se çdo ushtri tjetër. Navy SEAL Kanë kryer operacione në Panama, Kili, Irak, Afganistan dhe Pakistan. Operacioni më i shpejt është ai i 11 majit 2011 në Abotabat në Pakistan, kur brenda pak orësh ekzekutuan Bin Ladenin.

----------


## EuroStar1

Një lajm i mirë për këtë fillim viti… Nëse aparati juaj celular deri pak kohë më parë ishte i thyeshëm dhe lehtësisht i dëmtueshëm, për shkak të pakujdesive, apo akrobacive të ndryshme që mund të ndodhin në shtëpi dhe ambiente të tjera publike, tashme kompanitë celulare kanë menduar një zgjidhje më të pranueshme, që njëfarësoj e bën celularin tuaj “të pavdekshëm”. Materiali prej gome është koncepti i ri i celularit të 2013-s edhe më tutje, çka duket se do t’i hapë rrugë edhe prurjeve të tjera teknologjike, siç mund të jetë televizorët e kompjuterët prej gome. 



Kompanitë “LG” dhe “Samsung” janë shprehur të gatshme për të prezantuar në tregun botëror brezin e ri të telefonave celularë, mandej të tabletave elektronike I-Pad etj. praktikisht të pashkatërrueshme. Me të njëjtat parime pune dixhitale, materiali fleksibël prej gome jo vetëm që i bën më praktikë aparatet e informacionit apo komunikimit me të cilët jemi në kontakt gjatë gjithë kohës, por duke u investuar bindshëm jo vetëm në cilësinë e shërbimit dhe në atë të sigurisë, ky tip i ri i telefonave prej gome, që priten të dalin pas pak ditësh në shitje, i përjashton nga efekti i dëmtimit kësi aparatesh, me të cilët jemi në kontakt të vazhdueshëm. 

Veshja e jashtme prej gome është vetëm një element, ndërsa bateritë pritet të jenë prej një lloji të ri pëlhure, në të cilën grumbullohet energjia e rikarikueshme. Sa i takon pranisë së tasteve, apo sensorëve të manovrueshëm përmes prekjeve, këto aparate interesante teknologjike prej gome do të kryejnë njësoj funksionet e tyre, duke pasur njëherësh edhe një tjetër bonus në përdorim: pikërisht të qenit thjesht të padëmtueshëm! 

Ndaj, përgatituni që të ndërprisni faturat e kripura të blerjeve, pasi celulari u ka rënë nga xhepi dhe i është thyer ekrani, ose dikush tjetër nga pakujdesia e ka marrë aparatin tuaj duke bërë akrobacira me të. Materiali prej gome do të jetë shpëtimi juaj për blerjet e reja të produkteve teknologjike, që realisht ju rëndojnë në buxhetin personal.

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Gaddafi jetonte si mbret. 10 nga momentet më të çuditshme gjatë jetes*

Lideri i rrëzuar Muammar Gaddafi, i cili u vra në qytetin e tij të lindjes, Sirte, ishte kapur gjallë nga rebelët dhe madje ishte lutur që mos e vrisnin.Gaddafi mori pushtetin e Libisë më 1 shtator 1969, por pushteti i tij filloi të dobësohej në pranverë 2011, kur forcat rebele filluan të kontrollonin gradualisht vendin, i cili tani udhëhiqet nga Këshilli Tranzit Kombëtar.
Diktatori kishte dekada që cilësohej si armik i perëndimit pasi mbështeste terrorizmit, por ai ishte përbuzur edhe për sjelljen e tij të çuditshme.

“Mirror” ka botuar 10 nga momentet më të çuditshme të Kolonel Gaddafit.

1. Kur udhëtonte jashtë shtetit, ai merrte një eskortë prej 300 vetash – ku përfshiheshin edhe 40 truproja femra, për të cilat këmbëngulte se duhet të ishin të virgjëra.
2. Në vitin 2009, i ftuar në Romë në një samit ushqimi, Gaddafi kërkoi 500 femra nga një kompani eskortash, duke specifikuar kërkesat e tij. Ato duhej të ishin mbi 1.70 të gjata dhe 18-35 vjeçe. Gaddafi, i mbështjellë me veshjen e tij të bardhë, i kërkoi vajzave që të konvertoheshin në Islam para se t’u ofronte atyre një Kuran dhe një kopje të firmosur të Librit të Gjelbër të tij.
3. Takimi i parë i kolonelit Gaddafi me Tony Blair ishte i çuditshëm. Lideri libian e ofendoi kryeministrin e atëhershëm të Britanisë, duke i treguar atij shollën e këpucës, një veprim mjaft përbuzës për kulturën arabe.
4. Ai e merrte çadrën e tij beduine në udhëtimet e tij dhe në vitin 2007 e hapi atë në ambientet e një hoteli me 5 yje në Paris, ku lejoi edhe devenë e tij që të vinte vërdallë në hotel.
5. Ai i është drejtuar vetëm një herë OKB-së, ku në formë të një përçartjeje insistonte që George W. Bush dhe Tony Blari të dënoheshin për krime lufte.
6. Ai njëherë paraqiti një kërkesë në OKB për të përjashtuar Zvicrën. Ai i kishte mbyllur ndërkohë të gjitha firmat zvicerane në Libi, kishte ndaluar të gjitha importet, kishte anulluar fluturimet dhe kishte konfiskuar biznesmenët zviceranë. Kjo urrejtje ndaj Zvicrës i lindi pasi djali i tij 33-vjeçar Motassim, i njohur si Hannibal, ishte arrestuar në Gjenevë nën akuzën e ofendimit të një kameriereje hoteli.
7. Gaddafi bëri më shumë miq gjatë një udhëtimi në Itali, edhe pse ai sipërfaqësisht “adoptoi” qytetin e vogël Antrodoco. Lideri libian e kishte vizituar një herë aksidentalisht, kur ai gjeti kurajën të ndiqte rrugën nga mali dhe të mos rrezikonte tunelin, pas tërmetit të L’Aquila. Qyteti njihet për pishat e shumta të tij.
8. Si një diktator që ishte, kur të donte i fuste brenda shtetasit dhe po ashtu, mund të urdhëronte lirimin e tyre. Por Gaddafi vendosi t’i bënte gjërat më të ekzagjeruara. Kështu, në vitin 1988 ai dërgoi një buldozer në portat e burgut të Tripolit, duke liruar 400 të burgosur.
9. Edhe pse drejtonte vendin, Gaddafi gjente kohë të lirë për pasionet e tij, siç ishte dezanjimi i makinave. Në vitin 2009 u zbulua Saroukh el-Jamahiriya – Raketa libiane. Libia pretendoi se ishte makina më e sigurt në botë dhe mund të përshkojë qindra milje me një gomë të shfryrë.
10. Gjatë përpjekjes së tij për të larguar vendin nga influenca
perëndimore, Gaddafi filloi të zëvendësonte të gjitha fjalët angleze me ekuivalentet arabe, madje edhe brand names. Kështu, Johnny Walker u bë Hanah Mashi dhe 7 Up u zëvendësua me Saba’a Fauq

----------


## AlbaneZ

Maçoku Mjau sa i zymtë, shumë fansa, pak e prekin


Maçoku Mjau ka mijëra fansa në të gjithë botën, por shumë pak persona mund të kenë guximin për ta përkëdhelur nëse do ta kishin pranë. Dhe kjo për shkak se pamja e maçokut nuk është aspak miqësore.

Pikërisht zymtësia e tij e ka bërë Kolonelin të famshëm në Facebook, ku faqja e tij ka mbi 32 mijë like. Mes përdoruesve të internetit ai njihet edhe si Diktatori.

Fotot e postuara nga pronarja e tij shoqërohen me komente të tipit: “Vini re, të nënshtruarit e mi. Kam mësuar si të prek hundën time me gjuhë. Tani përkuluni para kësaj arritjeje!”


Pronarja e maçokut tashmë synon që Kolonelin Mjau ta dërgojë në Los Angeles për ta bërë një yll të vërtetë.

----------


## Serioze

QENI ME I VOGEL NE BOTE, BEYONCE!

Beyonce, quhet qeni me i vogel ne bote. Eshte i gjate sa nje iphone dhe eshte futur ne librin e rekordeve Guinness.

----------

